# Radiohead - The King of Limbs



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

This is my favorite album by the group. While I enjoy his voice on the first two albums (Pablo Honey and The Bends) and dislike his voice on several tracks on albums that came after this, I don't find the songwriting as pretty as it is on Limbs compared to the first two discs and I find his voice quite pleasing on the whole album.

I know it's not popular amongst diehards, but I really do love it.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

As far as some B-Sides go, I adore Supercollider.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

For me their best albums are _The Bends _and _OK Computer _- and perhaps unexpectedly _A moon shaped pool_. But _King of limbs _is great as well (to my taste on par with the probably more famous _Kid A_). My choices from the album would be Bloom, Morning Mr Magpie, Lotus Flower, and Separator.


----------

